# Heating for 20g long tank?



## larissalurid (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if things can really be searched on here or I would have tried that first since I'm sure this has come up sometime...but I was wondering what wattage bulb I should use for my tegu hatchling for a 20 gallon long tank? I was thinking of getting a 100w (which I use an infrared 100w heat bulb in a 40g breeder i have and it gets the hot spot at 95 to give you an idea) but wasn't sure if that would be a little too much and I should just get a 75w? I'm getting one at an upcoming expo and just want to make sure I get the right bulb, not one that makes the tank too hot or not hot enough. I'm getting a full spectrum heat bulb. So just wondering if anyone else knows what wattage if they've used a 20g long tank before. Thanks


----------



## Ujarak (Jun 29, 2012)

One thing you can do is go to home depot and they have a dimmer switch that you can plug a light into so if the 100w is a little to much you can dial it back till you get it where you want it


----------



## Diablo (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been getting my 20g long enclosure set up for my new tegu too, and I was thinking the same thing. I got a 100w too, but I'm thinking about getting a dimmer switch like Ujarak said because I just tested my thermostats that I have and my room is about 90 degrees normally (my a/c doesn't work) and I feel like a 100w will heat the little tank up way past 100 degrees. One question I have though is how long do I keep the heating bulb on and how long do I keep the uvb bulb on? The person I talked to at my local reptile shop said 12 hours for the uvb and that I should keep the heating bulb on just all the time, but he's just a kid so I didn't really know if I should trust what he said or not. Lastly anyone know an easy way to test a hygrometer to see if its working correctly, mine says its only 39% in my room, but I live in MD and I know for sure that it isn't 40% in here haha.


----------



## chelvis (Jun 30, 2012)

Personally I would ditch the 20gallon Long tank and get a 40 gallon. A 20 long will not last you very long at all. I had Bosco in a 20 long for a month before I moved him into a 40 gallon breeder, then 8 months later into a 4 foot x 2 foot wooden cage. 

As for heating, 100w non MVB can be placed on a plugged in dimmer so the heat can be adjusted. Its hard to say how much heat it will put out without knowing what the room temp is, is it placed right on the cage lid or hanging from a stand. Warning about placing the lamp right on the screened lid, many young tegus can jump and some have pushed over the lights before, so I always suggest a stand.


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 30, 2012)

chelvis said:


> Personally I would ditch the 20gallon Long tank and get a 40 gallon. A 20 long will not last you very long at all. I had Bosco in a 20 long for a month before I moved him into a 40 gallon breeder, then 8 months later into a 4 foot x 2 foot wooden cage.
> 
> As for heating, 100w non MVB can be placed on a plugged in dimmer so the heat can be adjusted. Its hard to say how much heat it will put out without knowing what the room temp is, is it placed right on the cage lid or hanging from a stand. Warning about placing the lamp right on the screened lid, many young tegus can jump and some have pushed over the lights before, so I always suggest a stand.



Yea I was considering the stand idea. I'm building the 7x3 or 8x4 and don't want to throw a baby in there right away...soo I thought a 20g long might be good for a little. Idk.. should I just build the large cage and forget about getting a light for the 20g long? I knew it wouldn't last long but I thought it might for like maybe 3 months or something. I mean I can definitely see how it wouldn't though...20g long is pretty small. Hm...I mean I guess I could try to put a divider in the large enclosure I'm building and just make part of it not accessible so he doesn't feel like he's in a huge space. idk now.


----------



## chelvis (Jun 30, 2012)

I know a few people in the past have used dividers. I am just saying that a 20 gallon is small for a very active lizard. My last hatchling I started off in a 55 gallon and she was moved to a 4x2 at around 8 months and did fine with the transition. She did go nuts in the 6x3 but thats because there was a male in there with her, lol.


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 30, 2012)

chelvis said:


> I know a few people in the past have used dividers. I am just saying that a 20 gallon is small for a very active lizard. My last hatchling I started off in a 55 gallon and she was moved to a 4x2 at around 8 months and did fine with the transition. She did go nuts in the 6x3 but thats because there was a male in there with her, lol.



Yea I do agree that 20g is quite small. Even my blue tongue skink who's 17 inches and was like a little less than 10 inches when I got him has always been in a 40g and a 20g would be quite small.


----------

